# VBulletin Questions & Comments



## Steve Dannaway (Dec 13, 2006)

We're going to be making numerous changes through the next few days with the style of the new forum. Please give us your feedback here, so we can tailor this to your desires as much as possible.

(and yes, I know the smiles aren't working right now)


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Why are my emotion-cons showing up as a red x in a box?
Worked fine before the change.


----------



## 2Blackdogs! (Apr 6, 2006)

It would be nice if the main page for each forum was back to a one line format for each topic. the way it is right now we are seeing half to maybe 1/4 as many topics per page when a forum is enterred. I do not see that as a good feature


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

2Blackdogs!....
Go to Quick Links (just under your PM box notification) and click on Edit Options. You can decide if you want to use the forum default or have more threads showing before going to a new page.


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

How come Gooser was Site Admin?

You didn't give him access to the code did you?


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

Vicky Trainor said:


> 2Blackdogs!....
> Go to Quick Links (just under your PM box notification) and click on Edit Options. You can decide if you want to use the forum default or have more threads showing before going to a new page.


That was easy enough!


----------



## Tom H. (May 17, 2005)

One thing that I've noticed is that my post count is wrong - Did ya'll take some of my posts away ???
________
Easy vape reviews


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

How about the PM capacity? Is it going to be this severely limited?

kg


----------



## Steve Dannaway (Dec 13, 2006)

lablover said:


> Why are my emotion-cons showing up as a red x in a box?
> Worked fine before the change.


That's what I meant about the smilies not working. Hang tight, they'll be back


----------



## Steve Dannaway (Dec 13, 2006)

Tom H. said:


> One thing that I've noticed is that my post count is wrong - Did ya'll take some of my posts away ???


Unfortunately, VB calculates the post count on actual post in the database - and when someone (who will remain nameless - but I can guarantee is not me) accidentally pruned the wrong forum back in May, a good number of the old posts were lost.

When we ported everything into VB, it reported your actual posts and not what PHPBB was reporting.


----------



## Steve Dannaway (Dec 13, 2006)

DKR said:


> How come Gooser was Site Admin?
> 
> You didn't give him access to the code did you?


That was another PHPBB remnant from the import that we wiped out this morning.


----------



## Steve Dannaway (Dec 13, 2006)

K G said:


> How about the PM capacity? Is it going to be this severely limited?
> 
> kg


I've bumped it to 100 PMs per user. I'm a little reluctant to bump it past that since we have almost 4000 users which would equate to almost 400,000 possible PMs - and since the current PMs took 35 minutes to import, I think everyone can understand why there's a limit.


----------



## Eddie Sullivan (Jul 10, 2005)

Had to delete all my PMs, said I was full. Hope I'm smart enough to use this thing.
________
Teen Vids


----------



## Steve Dannaway (Dec 13, 2006)

As Vicky pointed out earlier, there is a way to download them all in one step. Under the PM menu, highlight the message you want to download and look towards the bottom of the screen for an option that says "Download all private messages as" and most people will want to select text.


----------



## Steve Dannaway (Dec 13, 2006)

lablover said:


> Why are my emotion-cons showing up as a red x in a box?
> Worked fine before the change.


We loaded them into the wrong directory - VB uses one called "smilies" and PHPBB uses one called "similes" (no third "i" in the second one). We moved those to the correct directory and cleaned up the roughly 60 that didn't exist and we couldn't track down the graphics to make them work.


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Next to the sponsors up top, the RTF logo is linked to Waterdog.TV...............

Are they a sponsor too?


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

There's a little faux pas, huh.........sure wish I had the "eek" smiley face right now....

kg


----------



## Devlin (Jan 19, 2006)

Ken Guthrie said:


> Next to the sponsors up top, the RTF logo is linked to Waterdog.TV...............
> 
> Are they a sponsor too?


There's an "oops," for sure!!  What do you bet it gets fixed PDQ???


----------



## Captain Mike D (Jan 1, 2006)

Ken Guthrie said:


> Next to the sponsors up top, the RTF logo is linked to Waterdog.TV...............
> 
> Are they a sponsor too?


COOOLLLLL,

Bunch of "Good Ol Boys" and Gals with manners right there!!!

Why not just give Steve a chance to "Work It Out"


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 15, 2004)

I've spent the better part of the weekend making my first website. I'm loading it to the web tonight. Is the feature of linking my website with my profile working on the new board?

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Just an observation, not a criticism. References embedded in old messages to other threads in the archives won't work since the ID numbers used to identify the threads are now different.


----------



## Steve Dannaway (Dec 13, 2006)

Ken Guthrie said:


> Next to the sponsors up top, the RTF logo is linked to Waterdog.TV...............
> 
> Are they a sponsor too?


You already know my answer, Ken....


but, it in all honesty was a typo - I used a similar program on the DDP forum, and copied too much apparently.


----------



## Steve Dannaway (Dec 13, 2006)

YardleyLabs said:


> Just an observation, not a criticism. References embedded in old messages to other threads in the archives won't work since the ID numbers used to identify the threads are now different.


The thread IDs shouldn't be different - it should be the filename of the "read file". I'll put this on our list to look at.


----------



## Steve Dannaway (Dec 13, 2006)

Captain Mike D said:


> Why not just give Steve a chance to "Work It Out"


At least someone's giving me time... thank you.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Do you want to know what we're seeing (or not seeing), per the title of the thread, or should we wait until a prescribed time to bring things up?

That said, what is the status of threads prior to 2/8/07? Looks like "polls" are all that survived...."looks like" being the operative term.

kg


----------



## Steve Dannaway (Dec 13, 2006)

The threads prior to 2/8/07 are most likely gone because someone (who is remaining nameless - but is also NOT me) accidentally pruned the wrong forum back in May and deleted a large number of those.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

will this new site let us type the word bitch? I saw some words will be cut. Bitch


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Steve,
when reading threads, there is the cool feature at the bottom of the page that allows one to read similar threads on topic. Just read one where Ted and John Fallon are arguing about four day trials dated September '04, so the old threads are somewhere.
Wish there were a spell check feature!
LM


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Not all the old threads were deleted, but many were. When that happened, the posted message counts were not affected because the old software stored the number and was not affected by the deletion. The new software has recounted based on the actual number of posts still in the system. Since thousands of posts were permanently deleted, the numbers for many people went down.


----------



## Robert S. Libberton (Feb 7, 2005)

*nice site*

I love the changes!!


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Love the changes- when we gonna fire up the chat thang???

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Ummm. I LIKE the Senior Member status- is there um er ahhhhhhh. ANY chance we could get that changed to LARGE member???

Just wondering regards

Bubba


----------



## Steve Dannaway (Dec 13, 2006)

YardleyLabs said:


> Not all the old threads were deleted, but many were. When that happened, the posted message counts were not affected because the old software stored the number and was not affected by the deletion. The new software has recounted based on the actual number of posts still in the system. Since thousands of posts were permanently deleted, the numbers for many people went down.


Couldn't have said it any more succinctly myself....


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Great stuff so far CreativeAnswer.com and Steve Dannaway!

Waterdog TV as a sponsor? Neat Idea!


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Great stuff so far CreativeAnswer.com and Steve Dannaway!
> 
> Waterdog TV as a sponsor? Neat Idea!


I thought you did it for Gut since he so enjoys it over there, not to mention how is revered there.


----------



## MJT1977 (Jul 20, 2005)

In the Lab puppies classifieds the order of listings is backwards it reads from oldest on page 1 to the newest post which is at the bottom of page 3. Glitch or do I change in my setting?

Actually just looked, all of the classifieds are backwards!

Marty


----------



## Steve Dannaway (Dec 13, 2006)

The import brought those in sorted by thread title and we went through and fixed them to post date; but, we also set it for ascending not descending.


----------



## SuperX (Sep 2, 2007)

for some reason I had to reset my password but then it worked fine and I was able to change my PW back to my old one.


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

LOL! This is funny seeing the panic! They will fix everything pretty sure. Gosh you guys, it's not like we are all paying them a crapload of money to do this for us... Anyhow...


----------



## duckster (May 20, 2007)

I liked having the most recent threads first. Maybe that will change though. Change is always hard but, open too it!!


----------



## SuperX (Sep 2, 2007)

duckster said:


> I liked having the most recent threads first. Maybe that will change though. Change is always hard but, open too it!!


can't you just click the column heading and reverse the sort?


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

SuperX said:


> can't you just click the column heading and reverse the sort?


You can but it won't stay that way... you sort to read - click on your thread and when you come back out, it has re-sorted all the threads the reverse order again.... I was in the Events page when it was doing this. Seems the sort doesn't stick there but, it does on the main RTF page.


----------



## Steve Dannaway (Dec 13, 2006)

duckster said:


> I liked having the most recent threads first. Maybe that will change though. Change is always hard but, open too it!!


That should be fixed now - we missed three forums when we reset that last night.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Nobody has asked, but I thought I'd point out that the registered user list is about 19% of what it was pre-conversion. This is due to the fact that with the old php format, it was easy for spambots to get accounts created. But they were never activated (once we caught on to the gig) and as a result, just sat there with zero posts.

Unfortunately, the glitch also caused truly interested retriever folks to sit, unactivated, until they contacted me directly for activation.

All accounts with zero posts were purged. Anyone who had an account, but chose to never post, or was never activated, may re-register an account here on VBulletin.

Steve,

Thanks for all of your help! It is looking great!

Chris


----------



## SuperX (Sep 2, 2007)

MardiGras said:


> You can but it won't stay that way... you sort to read - click on your thread and when you come back out, it has re-sorted all the threads the reverse order again.... I was in the Events page when it was doing this. Seems the sort doesn't stick there but, it does on the main RTF page.


yeah that is where it was happening to me too, but I didn't notice until after I posted this that it didn't stick. Seems to be fixed now


----------



## Lesa Cozens Dauphin (Sep 13, 2005)

Love the new format! 

lesa c


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2007)

At some point in the last few months (or longer ago), someone changed it so old pm's just fell off and new pm's came in -- so new pm's were never denied even if box was 100% full.

Not sure if others like it that way, but i did. I just moved the ones I needed to keep over to "savebox" and let the others roll along instead of having to go in and clean it all the time.

I like that there is an export feature for saving them. Sometimes I have some really important stuff in pm's!

THANKS FOR ALL YOUR HARD WORK. I've done a conversion like this before on a site about 1/2 this size and it was a lot of tweaking.

-K


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

> Originally Posted by *Chris Atkinson*
> _*Bold*
> 
> underline
> ...


Check this out! :BIG:


----------



## Arturo (Jan 10, 2004)

I like all the new stuff. It's great.
One thing. When you log out, you get an option to return to the previous page you were viewing. If you select this option it returns you to the login page. I think it should return you to the page just prior to the login page. That's the way it works on some other forums I have seen. Nobody wants to go back to the login page. Don't make me come over there.;-)

Keep up the good work,
Arturo

Never mind. It worked this time!
P.S. Confirming logout every time is a pain!


----------



## Arturo (Jan 10, 2004)

I'm glad I didn't exceed my bandwidth but .................. Got this trying to scroll through the member list. I won't do it anymore!


 This Account Has Exceeded Its CPU Quota Please contact this site's webmaster.
Wait a few minutes and use your browser's "Back" button or click here to try again.


If you are the webmaster, your account may have gotten this error for one or more of the following reasons:
Your account has used more than its share of the cpu in the past 60 second sliding window.
Your account has too many concurrent processes running simultanously.
Your account has consumed too much memory.
Your site was recently very busy trying to run inefficient scripts.
The solution would be to optimize your applications to use less CPU.
Adding appropriate indeces to your SQL tables can often help reduce CPU.
Using static .html documents instead of painful .php scripts will practically eliminate CPU usage.

It there an option to see who is logged in and viewing a particular forum? (like before)


----------



## Leah (Aug 16, 2006)

The new format looks great - it's running smoothly for me and I haven't encountered any problems so far.

Thanks for all your hard work and time you've put into this!

Leah


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

A question regarding posting photos. I tried a couple on the test forum. Pretty user-friendly but they showed up as thumbnails. How do I get a full-size photo posted?
JS


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

When I tried to PM, I got a reply that the receivers inbox was full. Is my message still "out there" somewhere? I cant find an "outbox". How do I know if it has been sent, sitting in limbo, or lost in cyber space????


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Is it my new glasses, or are everyone's avatar's larger? I'll be curious to see if the avatar limits have changed.

I like the new format.

Mark


----------



## Steve Dannaway (Dec 13, 2006)

2-Dogs said:


> Is it my new glasses, or are everyone's avatar's larger? I'll be curious to see if the avatar limits have changed.
> 
> I like the new format.
> 
> Mark


We bumped the size limit on avatars to 200x200 with a filesize of 20k


----------



## luvalab (Oct 10, 2003)

Wow. It's like the 21st century or something around here. Everything looks great and seems to be running smoothly on my end.

And truth be told, I wanted to see my avatar.  I've never had one before, being a little challenged on that sort of thing. It only took me, like, an hour to figure it out, but I NEVER would have before. 

Thanks for the great update!


----------



## huntH2OFowl (Feb 24, 2004)

OK, I was scanning pups for sale and noticed a similar threads listing at the bottom. WOW!!! What a cool idea!!! How often are people asking questions that have been discussed or multiple threads discussing same topic? The problem is that I didn't notice it on the main forum.

Not a complaint,...this is awesome


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Overall, I like the change

However, I find that the new PM function is terribly complicated and not user friendly at all


----------



## Steve (Jan 4, 2003)

What was the driving force for the change. I don't see that it has improved anything from a user standpoint. I've lost my avatar and don't have a clue where it was linked to. I'll get used to this eventually and you will change it again (ha ha ha)


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

*Editing a Title*

I posted this on a different thread but it probably belongs here as well.



YardleyLabs said:


> The process for editing a title is not intuitively obvious, but is very simple.
> 
> 1. Go to the first message on the thread.
> 2. Click the Edit button.
> ...


I haven't figured out the details, but after certain changes are made in the first message of a thread, it is no longer possible to change the title. Not sure what causes the problem.

As a separate issue, it does not appear that you can delete the first message in a thread so it is impossible to delete a thread. Am I missing something?


----------



## Ducks and Dogs (May 12, 2003)

I have found how to increase posts per page. . . BUT is there a way to increase the number of threads per page, i like to see all the recent threads without scrolling through pages.


----------



## Ducks and Dogs (May 12, 2003)

also, i am having to login @ every visit, i've checked remember me and cookies are enabled on my pc.

never had this problem before and don't have such on other boards.


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Ducks and Dogs said:


> also, i am having to login @ every visit, i've checked remember me and cookies are enabled on my pc.
> 
> never had this problem before and don't have such on other boards.


Haven't had this problem.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Steve said:


> What was the driving force for the change. I don't see that it has improved anything from a user standpoint. I've lost my avatar and don't have a clue where it was linked to. I'll get used to this eventually and you will change it again (ha ha ha)


Steve,

Under phpbb, RTF had literally thousands of Spambots registered. I didn't have the time to reveiw through them all!!!! Most of them were for porn, prescription meds, and erectile dysfunction pills. 

RTF had a broken "lost password" feature, as well as a very poorly functioning new registration setup. The result was that newly registered accounts, or those who come infrequently for use, were frequently locked out and had no way to get logged in without coming to me for manual activation. (see paragraph one to imagine how much I liked this setup... ;-))

RTF under phpbb was a bandwidth hog and, prior to conversion to the CreativeAnswer.com switch, was resulting in the need for a costly dedicated server setup. VBulletin is a much more efficient package, tying up significantly less bandwidth. 

Phpbb was a freeware setup with known glitches. There was no support. VBulletin is a purchased package that RTF, with the help of its four paying sponsors, has purchased. The result, in combination with CreativeAnswer.com, should be a reliable resource that continues to grow to meet the needs of the RTF community.

The new format should be overall quicker and easier for users. 

My apologies for the growing pains.

A primary goal for RTF is to be ALWAYS FREE for the retriever community. A select few sponsors do get the opportunity to showcase their interest group related products and services to this group. But for the average Joe, those looking to train, discuss, sell a pup, or buy a set of bumperboys, it's FREE and always will be.

- Chris


----------



## Steve Dannaway (Dec 13, 2006)

Ducks and Dogs said:


> also, i am having to login @ every visit, i've checked remember me and cookies are enabled on my pc.
> 
> never had this problem before and don't have such on other boards.


I've heard this before on another forum (which too will remain nameless) and we never could replicate the problem. I always chalked it up to the browser (it was typically IE) and the security levels assigned to it. 

It might also be a malformed cookie generated by the two separate forums. Try dumping the cookies (Tools>Options>Clear Cookies - I think) and see if that helps.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

> It might also be a malformed cookie generated by the two separate forums.


I think I had one of them in 69, but it might have been a brownie- I forget.

Great job guys, Love the new stuff, fast and slick. Just wish you would have found a way to ditch /paul in the transition.

Malformed cookie indeed regards

Bubba


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Bubba, I don't care what they say, you're a hoot :lol:!!!

Rastaman regards,

JS


----------



## Ducks and Dogs (May 12, 2003)

Steve Dannaway said:


> I've heard this before on another forum (which too will remain nameless) and we never could replicate the problem. I always chalked it up to the browser (it was typically IE) and the security levels assigned to it.
> 
> It might also be a malformed cookie generated by the two separate forums. Try dumping the cookies (Tools>Options>Clear Cookies - I think) and see if that helps.


steve i have the same problem on the "other" forum, but no others i visit. this is only on appears to be happening on my laptop as everthing is fine on my pc here. i'll try and investigate my laptop. can't dump the cookies though to many good ones.


anyway to view more threads per page????????


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Ducks and Dogs said:


> steve i have the same problem on the "other" forum, but no others i visit. this is only on appears to be happening on my laptop as everthing is fine on my pc here. i'll try and investigate my laptop. can't dump the cookies though to many good ones.
> 
> 
> anyway to view more threads per page????????


Go to quick links, edit options, and select 40 per page. Looks much more like the old RTF that way.
LM


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Looks to be some injustice in the post counts....

I had been watching Jerry's count as he was approaching 10,000! The guy would've deserved a unanimous RTF "atta boy" at least....

Mark


----------



## Steve (Jan 4, 2003)

Thanks Chris. I will glady adjust to any changes if it makes it simpler for you to run this site.

See you around my brother.


----------



## Ducks and Dogs (May 12, 2003)

moorelabs said:


> Go to quick links, edit options, and select 40 per page. Looks much more like the old RTF that way.
> LM


that is posts per page inside each thread. . .


i am wanting to see more than 20 threads per page as defaulted.


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

moorelabs said:


> Go to quick links, edit options, and select 40 per page. Looks much more like the old RTF that way.
> LM


This is just what I was going to ask.... how to see the older posts. Thanks!


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Hey, just curious. What do the little blue (or green) dots mean in the lower left corner?


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Buzz said:


> Hey, just curious. What do the little blue (or green) dots mean in the lower left corner?


that you (the person that typed that post) are on line here


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

This new format gives me a headache!

I thought it was just me until some others that I've spoken with over the last few days have told me that they've stop going to RTF because of it. But, I guess they will be replaced by new RTF users.

I think this format is why some other sites don't get the usage they should.

Sorry to be negative but, had to speak up.

The old format was better; easier to navigate and I don't have the time to figure-out all the new bells and whistles with this current format.

Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2007)

Ken Bora said:


> that you (the person that typed that post) are on line here


LOL, I'm going to be on here 24/7 then because I never (rarely) shut off my computer! And I always have a window open to here. haha


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

What is meant by "Active Memeber"?

Curious Regards,

FOM


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

FOM said:


> What is meant by "Active Memeber"?
> 
> Curious Regards,
> 
> FOM


 
Not sure what you mean...do you mean under somebody's name, like where yours says "Senior Member"?


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

> Threads: 9,100, Posts: 103,777, Members: 4,049, Active Members: 812


From the front page......

FOM


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Mr Booty said:


> This new format gives me a headache!
> 
> I thought it was just me until some others that I've spoken with over the last few days have told me that they've stop going to RTF because of it. But, I guess they will be replaced by new RTF users.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry brother Franco.

I know the old format, for the "average user" was pretty doggone simple and definitely there are those of us who preferred it. Heck, I preferred some of it, namely the simplicity of the "private message" features.

But, it had major glitches...new subscribers could not get activated without manual activation...Spambots were all over it (although we were able to keep them at bay and you guys didn't have to see too much of their trash)....and biggest of all, it was an inefficient bandwidth hog that was just too out of control for the use that RTF gets!

Each time I use the board, I find I'm liking it more..... But it definitely does take some setting adjustments to get it the way I like it....particularly the WYSIWIG editor option.

Chris


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

FOM said:


> What is meant by "Active Memeber"?
> 
> Curious Regards,
> 
> FOM


 
OK...I think I got it...you mean "active users"...that denotes people who are currently logged in to RTF.....(it may mean they left the window open and are nowhere near their computer, or they may be actually doing something on RTF)

We had found under the old format that a significant readership "lurks" and never does log in....I expect the same here.

Chris


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

> Threads: 9,101, Posts: 103,798, Members: 4,049, Active Members: 812


WOW there are 800 or so posters lurking?! :robot:

FOM


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Love the new format and the new bells and whistles. If I had a whine, it would be that almost everyone's PM's are marked as full and won't accept new messages. Too bad too cause I have a really wicked ******* joke for Ms. Mills and it's killing me.

Done snivelling regards

Bubba


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Well let's hear the ******* joke!

FOM


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

FOM said:


> Well let's hear the ******* joke!
> 
> FOM


OK since ya drug it outta me.
On a hot summer day, a ******* came into town with his dog. He tied the dog under the shade of a tree and went into the bar for a cold beer. About 20 minutes later a policeman came into the bar and asked who owned the dog tied under the tree. The ******* said that it was his.
The policeman said, "Your dog seems to be in heat."
The ******* replies, "No way dog's in heat---she's cool kawse I got 'ER tied unner the shade tree.
The policeman says, "No! You don't understand-- your dog needs to be bred."
"No way," the ******* says, "dog don't need bread, she ain't hongry, kawse I fed 'ER beef jerky this mornin'."
Now the policeman gets mad and yells out; "NO! You don't seem to understand, your dog wants to have sex!"
The ******* looks at him with a long pause and says, "Go 'head. I always wanted a police dog!"


Dang that feels better regards 
Bubba


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

FOM said:


> WOW there are 800 or so posters lurking?! :robot:
> 
> FOM


OK Lainee, I see now...I just asked Dannaway but I think this is the answer:

"Currently active users" = people logged in NOW

At the very bottom it currently reads: 
Threads: 9,103, Posts: 103,848, Members: 4,050, Active Members: 820 

When we imported from Phpbb, anybody with a zero post count was deleted. Some of those folks were awaiting activation and never got it. Those folks are welcome to re-register and in a much more user-friendly manner, they will be - through their valid email accounts.

The "members" at 4,050, are users who either posted at least once on the php format and were imported over....OR newly registered since we created the VBulletin format. 

Active Members of 820 - that is the number of different users who have spent at least a few moments logged in HERE in VBulletin and have therefore been counted in the "currently active" category (which again is those logged in at that point in time)

Clear as Lake Decatur? (mud)


----------



## TxFig (Apr 13, 2004)

Mr Booty said:


> The old format was better; easier to navigate and I don't have the time to figure-out all the new bells and whistles with this current format.



I don't think I could disagree more. vBulletin is MUCH better.

Just what is it about the new software you don't like? 

* The ability to hold your mouse over a subject and see the first few words (so you don't have to click on it to see if it's worth reading)? 

* Better smilies?

* Ability to use different threading options based on each person's personal preferences?

* Ability for each user to use a different skin (not that more than 1 skin is available, but if you asked for one I'm sure they would add it)?

* The fact that it's FASTER?



To Chris - there is 1 feature vB has I would like to see: the ability to display more threads per page. I usually set mine at 50.


----------



## Steve Dannaway (Dec 13, 2006)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Active Members


Straight from the VB manual - if a user has visited the board within the past number of days you specify (in our case 30), they are considered 'active'.


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Why are some members deleted. My husband had like only 2 posts before the change. Now not only are there no posts, he got eliminated too. Why? He wasn't on enough times to piss anyone off.

Arleen


----------



## Russ Lain (Jun 16, 2004)

What's The Criteria For Jr Mem, Member Or Senior Member, It Seems Not To Have Anything To Do With Length Of Membership???????


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Russ Lain said:


> What's The Criteria For Jr Mem, Member Or Senior Member, It Seems Not To Have Anything To Do With Length Of Membership???????


 
Size don't matter!!!!!!!

Just trying to help out in the worst way regards

BUbba


----------



## Chad Wilson (Feb 5, 2003)

I am having trouble with site....but I think it is probably my computer.

It is doing the same on Gut's site also. Here is what's up....

I pull up RTF and it shows older threads. I have to hit F5 or refresh to show threads since my last visit.

So, after I refresh it shows the newer thread. Ok, great. So, I go into topic (such as Middle Tenn Results) and it does not show that there is a new post. I have to hit F5 again...

It's driving me crazy...Is my computer out of memory or something?

Thanks, Chad.

P.S. Works fine at my office computer.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

I am trying to figure out how to change the title of a thread I have posted. I went into edit, advanced options, and managed to change the title on my screen. Yet when you open the forum, the original title is still there, but when you click on it the new one shows up. How can I change the title on the thread lists?


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

2tall said:


> I am trying to figure out how to change the title of a thread I have posted. I went into edit, advanced options, and managed to change the title on my screen. Yet when you open the forum, the original title is still there, but when you click on it the new one shows up. How can I change the title on the thread lists?


I don't know if Steve has a better answer on this one. If you have not previously attempted to edit a thread title, you can do it by clicking the edit option for the first message in the thread (assuming you are the author). When the edit window opens, click the edit button at the bottom right before making any changes. The reopens the edit window. Change the thread title and save changes. If you "edit" the title on the first edit screen, it seems that you are only creating a title for the individual message, not changing the title for the thread. Once you have done this, it doesn't seem possible to change the thread title at all.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

I would prefer that the search term minimum length be reduced. The current settiings do not allow searches for "EIC" or "CNM" because each of those terms only contains 3 letters. Instead the user is greeted with the following error message...



> The search term you specified (eic) is under the minimum word length (4) and therefore will not be found. Please make this term longer.


Jeff


----------



## Steve Dannaway (Dec 13, 2006)

I'm game - we've dropped the minimum characters to 3. 



jeff t. said:


> I would prefer that the search term minimum length be reduced. The current settiings do not allow searches for "EIC" or "CNM" because each of those terms only contains 3 letters. Instead the user is greeted with the following error message...
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Steve Dannaway said:


> I'm game - we've dropped the minimum characters to 3.


Thanks!

On a different note, I noticed yesterday that email notification of private messages and notification of new posts to subscribed threads are being delayed by several hours even though I selected "instant email notification" in the subscribed thread option.

Notification emails today seem back to normal.

Jeff


----------



## Steve Dannaway (Dec 13, 2006)

Russ Lain said:


> What's The Criteria For Jr Mem, Member Or Senior Member, It Seems Not To Have Anything To Do With Length Of Membership???????


It's a built-in VB thing and here's the breakdown:

Junior: 0 - 30 posts
Member: 31 - 100 posts
Senior: 101+ posts


----------



## Chad Wilson (Feb 5, 2003)

Chad Wilson said:


> I am having trouble with site....but I think it is probably my computer.
> 
> It is doing the same on Gut's site also. Here is what's up....
> 
> ...



Anybody that has any ideas?


----------



## Steve Dannaway (Dec 13, 2006)

Troopers Mom said:


> Why are some members deleted. My husband had like only 2 posts before the change. Now not only are there no posts, he got eliminated too. Why? He wasn't on enough times to piss anyone off.
> 
> Arleen



There were 44 posts that we couldn't import for one reason or another. If both of his were in that group, he came into the new board with 0 posts and was deleted along with the 13,000 other zero posters. 

Tell him to come back - we won't be purging for quite a long time (unless Chris gets an itchy finger again).


----------



## Steve Dannaway (Dec 13, 2006)

YardleyLabs said:


> I don't know if Steve has a better answer on this one.


No better answer here. I changed something in the main usergroup that might let you change the title, but if you still can't, PM me and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Steve Dannaway (Dec 13, 2006)

jeff t. said:


> Thanks!
> 
> On a different note, I noticed yesterday that email notification of private messages and notification of new posts to subscribed threads are being delayed by several hours even though I selected "instant email notification" in the subscribed thread option.
> 
> ...


That's the internet and our webhoset and has little (even nothing) to do with the actual board itself. Sometimes email's delayed coming out (especially if there's a large amount in a queue) and other times, it seems to come before you actually press send!


----------



## Steve Dannaway (Dec 13, 2006)

Chad Wilson said:


> Anybody that has any ideas?


It sounds like a proxy server issue - that's something used long ago in the days of AOL/NetZero/etc when dialup was king. Basically the major ISP's saved bandwidth by using a central computer to surf for you and it only refreshed at certain times.

*Questions
*1. Are you on broadband or dialup at home?
2. What web browser are you using? (Explorer, Firefox, etc)
3. Have you made changes to any settings that purport to "watch sites for changes" or anything like that?


----------



## Chad Wilson (Feb 5, 2003)

Steve Dannaway said:


> It sounds like a proxy server issue - that's something used long ago in the days of AOL/NetZero/etc when dialup was king. Basically the major ISP's saved bandwidth by using a central computer to surf for you and it only refreshed at certain times.
> 
> *Questions
> *1. Are you on broadband or dialup at home?
> ...


Thanks Steve...

1) I am on a cable modem (comcast)
2) Internet explorer (the newest version, whatever that is)
3) I'll check to make sure I have not made any changes. I noticed last night it was doing the same thing on Waterdog board as well....

Thanks for your time


----------



## TxFig (Apr 13, 2004)

Steve Dannaway said:


> It's a built-in VB thing and here's the breakdown:
> 
> Junior: 0 - 30 posts
> Member: 31 - 100 posts
> Senior: 101+ posts




If I'm not mistaken, this is one area that is customizable w/ vB. You can alter the post counts, # of categories, and names of the 'rankings'.


----------



## TxFig (Apr 13, 2004)

Chad Wilson said:


> Anybody that has any ideas?


What browser are you using?


----------



## Steve Dannaway (Dec 13, 2006)

Chad Wilson said:


> Thanks Steve...
> 
> 1) I am on a cable modem (comcast)
> 2) Internet explorer (the newest version, whatever that is)
> ...


Go under "Tools -> Internet Options -> Connections -> LAN Settings" and make sure there's not a proxy checked on your browser. 

Also I don't want to raise an alarm, but have you run an Anti-Spyware product like Ad-Aware lately?


----------



## Chad Wilson (Feb 5, 2003)

TxFig said:


> What browser are you using?


Internet Explorer 7

Steve,

I have not run an ad-aware in a while. I have top of the line Norton Whatever....

I will run ad-aware.

The proxy box was not checked.

Thanks for everyone's help


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

OK since nothing else is working try this. Tools/Internet Options/General tab in the browsing history section click Settings and make sure that the radio button for automatically check for newer versions of stored pages.

Nothing to lose regards

Bubba


----------



## Chad Wilson (Feb 5, 2003)

Bubba said:


> OK since nothing else is working try this. Tools/Internet Options/General tab in the browsing history section click Settings and make sure that the radio button for automatically check for newer versions of stored pages.
> 
> Nothing to lose regards
> 
> Bubba


Bubba....I believe that worked!

Thank You...Not sure why that box was not checked correctly.

I think that will do it but I will double check later after more threads are added.

Thanks everyone...


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

And all this time you thought I was just another pretty face.

Technogeek regards

Bubba


----------



## Steve Dannaway (Dec 13, 2006)

Bubba said:


> OK since nothing else is working try this. Tools/Internet Options/General tab in the browsing history section click Settings and make sure that the radio button for automatically check for newer versions of stored pages.Bubba



Thanks, Bubba. I don't use Explorer, so I was a little behind the curve on this one.


----------



## Steve Dannaway (Dec 13, 2006)

Ding dong, usertitles are dead. 

No more "junior, member, senior" titles....

If you have anything else you don't like, let us know and we'll try to fix it.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

When sending a PM message, is it possible to tell if the recipient has opened the message?

Jeff


----------



## Steve Dannaway (Dec 13, 2006)

jeff t. said:


> When sending a PM message, is it possible to tell if the recipient has opened the message?


Look at the bottom of the compose screen and check the option that says "Request a read receipt for this message".


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Steve Dannaway said:


> Look at the bottom of the compose screen and check the option that says "Request a read receipt for this message".


OK, thanks


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Steve Dannaway said:


> I'm game - we've dropped the minimum characters to 3.


Steve,

Searching for the term EIC yields no hits, yet there are multiple threads with that term in the subject line and in the body of the thread.

Any idea why?

Jeff


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Troopers Mom said:


> Why are some members deleted. My husband had like only 2 posts before the change. Now not only are there no posts, he got eliminated too. Why? He wasn't on enough times to piss anyone off.
> 
> Arleen


Areleen,

Please don't take it personally. Moving the database over to the new format took a bunch of manual work on Steve's part. 

A few months ago, we had folks re-submitted their lab puppy classifieds when they ran off to page #2. We came up with an agreement that lab puppy classifieds would be purged at 60 days. 

Early one morning, I went to do the purge on a Monday. I realized I'd clicked the "start" button, only I was purging RTF....not the lab classifieds! That is how we lost so much of the database and Steve was unable to recover it.

When that happened, stuff got goofed up. Frankly, I'm happy that so many active users made it over to the new board and are here. The password resets and such are virtually gone. 

Anyone, anyone who can not log on, or can't retriever their password, thee's a good chance that their account was deleted along with a bunch of Spambots. NOthing personal!

Please, if you can't log on, try re-registering. It will most likely work and you will be back up and running on RTF.

Chris


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Is it just my computer, or do others see that once they have read a thread(no longer "new"), that the icon thingy doesn't switch over for a period of time? I have to look at the time of last response or poster to see if it is truly a "new" response. This just happens with the threads that were started last night to present.

Make Sense?

Thanks,
Tim

PS. Love VBulletin, but have never seen so many problems with other sites with the same program.


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Happens to me also.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Steve Dannaway said:


> If you have anything else you don't like, let us know and we'll try to fix it.


Steve,
I am fat and bald and run Chesapeakes, what can you do?
Ken Bora


----------



## Steve Dannaway (Dec 13, 2006)

Ken Bora said:


> Steve,
> I am fat and bald and run Chesapeakes, what can you do?
> Ken Bora




Give me a good picture and I can add hair, perform lipo, and add a welsh corgi into the picture.


----------



## Steve Dannaway (Dec 13, 2006)

Pond River Kennels said:


> PS. Love VBulletin, but have never seen so many problems with other sites with the same program.


You have to remember that a lot of these problems came from porting the PHPBB board into VB. And then some are just because we've gotten "sort ascending" and "sort descending" backwards.

... and then others are because, sometimes, we just can't read.


----------



## Steve Dannaway (Dec 13, 2006)

Pond River Kennels said:


> Is it just my computer, or do others see that once they have read a thread(no longer "new"), that the icon thingy doesn't switch over for a period of time? I have to look at the time of last response or poster to see if it is truly a "new" response. This just happens with the threads that were started last night to present.


I didn't mean to give short-shrift to this question - sorry. My guess is that it has to do with a setting we set to help eliminate the CPU overrun errors. 

OR since it just started last night, that might indicate that Atkinson was in the forum manager screwing around.


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Steve,

Understand!!! Just thought I was losing my mind, when that dang thread icon wouldn't change on some and not others.:-x

You will get it figured out, that just was driving me nuts. Glad the CPU isn't crashing every 10 mins too.(well spoke to soon, just tried to submit this and guess what.....thats right, got that CPU warning again!!!)

Also, could we change the color of the background when quoting someone?

OCD, regards,:grab:
Tim


----------



## Steve Dannaway (Dec 13, 2006)

Pond River Kennels said:


> ....thats right, got that CPU warning



That was me - I was trying to rebuild the search indices (or indexes take your pick) and I took everything down.


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Steve Dannaway said:


> You have to remember that a lot of these problems came from porting the PHPBB board into VB.


On that point, I'm amazed that you were able to pull over all the posts from the old software without many more problems than have surfaced. I've done a lot of ports in my life and would rather build a new system from scratch any day.


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Steve Dannaway said:


> OR since it just started last night, that might indicate that Atkinson was in the forum manager screwing around.


LOL.....at least I'm innocent!!! 

Vicky


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

I was just looking at the tool bar at the top of RTF, and thought I would look at the calendar. I got a message that I am not authorized to look at it. Is it not working yet, or do I just have to make a lot of posts? LOL!


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

It doesn't work for me either.


----------



## Leah (Aug 16, 2006)

That's odd. I can view the calendar when I'm not logged in, but then when I logged in and retried, it brought up an error message.


----------



## Steve Dannaway (Dec 13, 2006)

We're not actually using the calendar right now, so the fact that unregistered people could see it was a mistake.

We've should have it out of the navbar now.


----------



## Arturo (Jan 10, 2004)

It's time for a "user name" change! What happened? 

I want "Arturo" back regards,
AH


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Originally Posted by *Steve Dannaway*  
_If you have anything else you don't like, let us know and we'll try to fix it._

I made a new topic (Duck Blind how two) and it happened to have 9 photos. When I previewed it the site told me I could only post 6 photos. It told me it was a setting that the managers control. I had to edit. Could we change the settings to allow more than 6 photos per post?


----------



## Steve Dannaway (Dec 13, 2006)

Arturo said:


> It's time for a "user name" change! What happened?


This isn't a user-changeable option in vBulletin - only Admins can do it.

So, I went ahead and did it...


----------



## Steve Dannaway (Dec 13, 2006)

Ken Bora said:


> Originally Posted by *Steve Dannaway*
> _If you have anything else you don't like, let us know and we'll try to fix it._
> 
> I made a new topic (Duck Blind how two) and it happened to have 9 photos. When I previewed it the site told me I could only post 6 photos. It told me it was a setting that the managers control. I had to edit. Could we change the settings to allow more than 6 photos per post?


The default setting was 5 attachments per post, we've upped it to 10 per post. There's a setting for number of remote images in there somewhere, but I can't find it right now - 10 attachments per post should cover everyone for awhile.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

jeff t. said:


> Steve,
> 
> Searching for the term EIC yields no hits, yet there are multiple threads with that term in the subject line and in the body of the thread.
> 
> ...


Still no hits for searches on EIC...doesn't even find this thread, which includes the term a couple of times.


Jeff


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Steve Dannaway said:


> Look at the bottom of the compose screen and check the option that says "Request a read receipt for this message".


 
I'd like to set this as the default for all PM. Is that possible?

Jeff


----------



## Steve Dannaway (Dec 13, 2006)

jeff t. said:


> Still no hits for searches on EIC...doesn't even find this thread, which includes the term a couple of times.



Still haven't been able to rebuild the search index - I have to be up late at night to do that (or better yet, shut the RTF down entirely while we reindex).


----------



## Steve Dannaway (Dec 13, 2006)

jeff t. said:


> I'd like to set this as the default for all PM. Is that possible?


I would think it's possible, but my personal opinion would be not to do it specifically because of added strain it would place on the server for something that I imagine most people wouldn't need all the time.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Steve Dannaway said:


> I would think it's possible, but my personal opinion would be not to do it specifically because of added strain it would place on the server for something that I imagine most people wouldn't need all the time.


I'm sorry, I wasn't clear. I meant is it possible for an individual user to select that as the default. I haven't found it in the settings, so I suppose it isn't.


----------



## SuperX (Sep 2, 2007)

I am noticing that topics I read have not been getting marked read in Events and some of the classifieds sections. Opening from the main heading and reading then refreshing or leaving the section and refreshing still shows the topic as bold and the section as having unread messages.

It is also happening on this thread - I can't get it to show up as read without going to mark all forums read on the main page.


----------



## TxFig (Apr 13, 2004)

Ken Bora said:


> Steve,
> I am fat and bald and run Chesapeakes, what can you do?
> Ken Bora



POST OF THE YEAR FOR THE NEW BOARD!!! :razz:


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Steve Dannaway said:


> Give me a good picture and I can add hair, perform lipo, and add a welsh corgi into the picture.


is this good? taken this a.m. after limiting out at 8:08


----------



## Steve Dannaway (Dec 13, 2006)

I've done better, but this will work...


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Steve Dannaway said:


> I've done better, but this will work...


That is absolutely brilliant!

Love your new Schipperke Ken! (Is that what that is? Or maybe it's a welsh corgi? )


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Love your new Schipperke Ken! (Is that what that is? Or maybe it's a welsh corgi? )


Pembroke Welsh Corgi


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

OMG too funny!!!!

Lainee, Flash and 'ButtWheat'


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Ken Bora said:


> is this good? taken this a.m. after limiting out at 8:08


Is that a woody...?

/Paul


----------



## TxFig (Apr 13, 2004)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Is that a woody...?
> 
> /Paul



No.... 



Wait for it ......





don't get ahead of the joke ......








He's just happy to see you.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Steve Dannaway said:


> I've done better, but this will work...


 I feel so fuzzy. Is that a hunting dog, or a punting dog?


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Is that a woody...?
> 
> /Paul


Yes it is.
Ken Bora


----------



## Steve Dannaway (Dec 13, 2006)

jeff t. said:


> Still no hits for searches on EIC...doesn't even find this thread, which includes the term a couple of times. Jeff



Found an answer for now - the board is using a "fulltext" search that's dependent on the server software for a minimum word size and by default, that's 4 words. We're working on getting this reduced to 3, but that's a bit of an adventure.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Steve Dannaway said:


> Found an answer for now - the board is using a "fulltext" search that's dependent on the server software for a minimum word size and by default, that's 4 words. We're working on getting this reduced to 3, but that's a bit of an adventure.


Thanks for the update, and the effort!

Jeff


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Can we no longer put an image in our signature line?

FOM


----------



## jimandkristine (Nov 2, 2005)

Where is the user agreement and user guidelines??


----------



## Steve Dannaway (Dec 13, 2006)

jeff t. said:


> Thanks for the update, and the effort! Jeff



Well, we got a big "negatory" on that request... so onto another solution. It will take a toll on the board possibly (ie. - we might see a CPU error pop up), but it's worth a shot.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Steve Dannaway said:


> Well, we got a big "negatory" on that request... so onto another solution. It will take a toll on the board possibly (ie. - we might see a CPU error pop up), but it's worth a shot.


That is unfortunate.

There has been considerable discussion of CNM and EIC, and the current configuration can not find any of them.

Jeff


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

What is with the pms? My most treasured ones are blank saying they are from 1969


----------



## jrosson (Jun 22, 2005)

I would like to find out if everyone else's computer does the same as my description.

When I click on the chat header above it goes into the chat session versus opening a new window up so now I cannot read through RTF while on chat. I have to open a new window and relogin and then view RTF forums. I use windows 2000 on this computer but I think its the same on my XP version and newer explorer version as well.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

jrosson said:


> I would like to find out if everyone else's computer does the same as my description.
> 
> When I click on the chat header above it goes into the chat session versus opening a new window up so now I cannot read through RTF while on chat. I have to open a new window and relogin and then view RTF forums. I use windows 2000 on this computer but I think its the same on my XP version and newer explorer version as well.


Ya, it doesn the same with me and XP. What I do is right click the link and open it in another tab. I don't have to relog in.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Steve Dannaway said:


> Well, we got a big "negatory" on that request... so onto another solution. It will take a toll on the board possibly (ie. - we might see a CPU error pop up), but it's worth a shot.


Steve, 

Now that this thread is no longer a sticky, I'm curious to know is this is a dead issue, or is a solution (mentioned above) being sought?

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## Steve Dannaway (Dec 13, 2006)

jeff t. said:


> Now that this thread is no longer a sticky, I'm curious to know is this is a dead issue, or is a solution (mentioned above) being sought?


Pretty dead - the solution appears to cause CPU warnings. I'm thinking of trying it again, but just don't want to try it.


----------

